

Collection of web-art by Rafaël Rozendaal - galaktor
http://www.newrafael.com/websites

======
talles
Hey pretty nice.

You must be spending some good cash renewing all those domains, aren't you?

~~~
galaktor
Sorry if I implied that those are by me; they are not. :-)

------
galaktor
To clarify, I came across these by chance. I am not the artist.

